# Smoked Venison Ham - Never done it, but want to



## cstallings (Nov 18, 2012)

I have taken a couple nice size bucks this year and will probably take a doe or two before the season is over.  Since we are having a good season I would like to smoke some of the meat instead grinding it and cutting it all in steaks. 



I have a buck in the cooler right now from this weekend.  Is there a "Smoked Venison Ham how to" anywhere?  I need some advice on how to brine, rub, smoke, temp, etc?  If anyone has some recipes that would be great as well.  I'm fairly new to smoking anyway and could not find what I was looking for in the search function.  



Do people usually debone the ham or smoke the bone in the meat.  I know there are glands in there that need to be removed regardless, so it might be easier to debone the meat??


----------



## cstallings (Nov 18, 2012)

Or maybe I'll just try to smoke a couple roast off of the leg instead of the whole leg...


----------



## smokiedoug (Nov 21, 2012)

I smoked 3 lastnite..deboned..dry rub the ham..wrap in thick cut peppered Bacon, make sure its fatty bacon so it keeps it moist..cover in brown sugar..225 degrees total cook time for me 45-60 minutes per pound..gave it smoke half the time then wrapped in foil for the remainder of the cook time..check it often to make sure it isn't drying out..everybody loves the flavor and the bacon is to die for


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 23, 2012)

smokiedoug - do you have any pics? I'm trying this now, should be ready for Christmas!


----------



## smokiedoug (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't take any pics but I can tell you it looks awesome when its done. I'm doing some more the week before Christmas for work but by then you will know how it is.


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't done this recipe I thought of because I haven't got any venison yet but first day of Pa deer starts tomorrow so we should have some soon but. Anyway, I was going to take a deer roast or two and inject with beef onion soup mix and a little brown sugar then rub with PlowBoys bovine seasoning and smoke. Sounds good on paper I'll post how it turns out.


----------



## smokiedoug (Nov 25, 2012)

Sounds good..I have some ribs and a venison shoulder on now. I just rubbed them and put them in the smoker. I made a slurry of brown sugar, ginger, onion and garlic powder with enough water to keep it thick. It actually taste like a sweet onion soup. I just dumped it on the shoulder hopefully it turns out good. Pics will follow


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm trying this for the first time as well. I de-boned  1 hind 1/4 and broke into little hams. I have them in the fridge right now in Pop"s brine. I froze the other hind 1/4 in the same ham pieces in case I really like it and want to do some more.

There is a thread about doing bone in.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129141/cured-and-smoked-deer-ham


----------



## smokiedoug (Nov 25, 2012)

Did you cook them up today. I cooked the venison shoulder and the ribs and they turned out well. Today was actually the first time i cooked venison with adding any fat which is always Bacon. After a couple hours on the smoke I wrapped it in foil until it hit 180 inside and it stayed very moist and was delicious. I put a pic up in my random folder if you wanted to check it out. I'm ready for my bacon wrapped hams for Christmas, anything wrapped in bacon is instantly better :drool


----------



## cstallings (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Is there a general consensus what temp you should smoke venison?  Like some hind roast with no bones…

Thanks


----------



## smokiedoug (Nov 28, 2012)

I stay with 225-250..seems to work and nobody has died yet


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm going to slowly up the smoking temp until 180. Then I'm going to cut into one of the cured hams at 140 IT and see what is going on.


----------



## smokiedoug (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't know the safe time/ temp on venison but I do know not to get above 165 IT because it seems to be too tough even though it stays moist till about 180 IT..just my experiences with it anyway


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool. I'm a week into my first try. I'll keep you all posted. I'm not sure what temp I'll cook it at yet...













Screen Shot 2012-11-29 at 12.22.21 AM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Nov 29, 2012






I'm also finishing up another (9 month) project :)













Screen Shot 2012-11-29 at 12.20.12 AM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Nov 29, 2012


----------



## confederateknowhow (Nov 29, 2012)

I've always soaked mine in a salt water brine for a week or so before smoking. Hang it in the smoker at 225-250 and cook to an internal temp of 160. Then I debone and slice. Comes out like roast beef! Everyone that's tired it loves it. Good luck.


----------

